# LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08



## Der_Monty (3. August 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

Lidl bietet ab nächsten Donnerstag wieder was für Angler an.
Angeboten werden 2 Ruten und etwas Zubehör, sowie Liege, Schirm, etc. 
Aber schaut selbst: http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060810.index.ar13

Dieser Beitrag ist nur als Information gedacht, nicht zum Diskutieren über Angelsachen von Discountern |supergri 

Gruß.


----------



## Adrian* (3. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Die Liege sieht garnicht mal schlecht aus....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				Der_Monty schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Beitrag ist nur als Information gedacht, nicht zum Diskutieren über Angelsachen von Discountern |supergri


Dann braucht man ja auch nicht mehr sagen, daß man sich das alles getrost schenken kann und selbst das scheinbar Interessante bei z.B. ebay günstiger zu bekommen ist


----------



## Stefan6 (3. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Die Liege sieht garnicht mal schlecht aus....


 
Für eine ähnliche Liege hab ich gerademal etwas über die Hälfte bezahlt und das noch nichtmal im Angebot.#6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Also mit den Bissanzeigern von Lidl die es letztes mal gab bin ich echt zufrieden , schade das es die diesmal nur in dem 5 teiligen Set gibt , ich bräucht eigentlich noch nen 3. ...
Und das 3 Bein hatte ich sogar schon zum Brandungsangeln im Einsatz und es lebt auch noch ...


Was meint ihr taugt der Räucherofen ( http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060810.p.Edelstahl-Raeucherofen.ar23 ) was ? Wollt meinen Großen wahrscheinlich verscherbeln (lohnt sich nicht den mal für 2 Fische anzuschmeißen) und mir son kleines Tisch teil holen ...


----------



## Die Gummitanke (3. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Der Räucherofen zu dem Preis ist echt ins Kreuz geschmissen, dafür zahlen wir Händler im EK fast dasselbe.
Die anderen Sachen, hmmmmmmmmm ?????????????
Können wir auch.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Klaus S. (3. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

In Dallgow (bei Berlin) bietet Kaufland zur Zeit eine Kombi mit Rute (2,80) und Rolle inkl. Schnur für 7,-€ an. Keine Ahnung wie die das machen. Ist ein Sonderpostenverkauf.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Kann einer was zu den Rod Pod und Bissanzeiger sagen ?


----------



## bennie (4. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Ich geh da nach "you get what you've payed for"


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> Kann einer was zu den Rod Pod und Bissanzeiger sagen ?



Joa mit den Bissanzeigern bin ich zufrieden , Die sind für den Preis auf alle Fälle zu gebrauchen !


----------



## Esox_Maximus (4. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Ich habe mal so einen "Billigen" Räuchergrill gekauft und war nicht zufrieden nach dem 2ten mal hatte sich das Teil derart verzogen das der Deckel nichtmehr passte. 

Wir haben uns mal den spass gemacht und den Old Hickory ( oder wie der heißt) und den Billigen auf eine Waage gestellt. Der teure war ein ganzes stück schwerer.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Joa mit den Bissanzeigern bin ich zufrieden , Die sind für den Preis auf alle Fälle zu gebrauchen !


haben die Bissanzeiger ne 9V Baterie drin oder andere ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Da kommt son ganz normaler 9 V Block rein .


----------



## Ronen (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

diesmal hol ich mir den Schirm. Und wenns fürs Tackle ist.


----------



## Axel123 (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Beim Schirm kannste für das Geld nichts verkehrt machen, die Filetiermesser sind glaube ich auch ganz ok. Die Ruten sind fürn Anfänger ausreichend, habe eine für meinen Bengel geholt.Jetzt hat er seine eigene ( iss stolz wie oskar ) und meine Ruten brauch er nicht mehr zu misshandeln.


----------



## Jui (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

@Kochtoppangler
Der Räucherofen scheint ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Habe so ein Teil bei Moritz in Wesel geschossen. War bald doppelt so teuer. Und ob der wirklich mehr kann als räuchern? Hätt´ich keinen Räucherofen, würde ich ihn nehmen.
Grüße
Jui


----------



## Seebaer (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hallo...

denke der Schirm scheint ganz brauchbar zu sein #6


----------



## MelaS72 (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Die Liege ist super!!! Breit und bequem.
Den Tischräucherofen haben wir selbst und bis jetzt hat er seinen Dienst erwiesen und keine Mängel!
Die Ruten-Sets eignen sich hervorragend für Einsteiger. Habe sie unserem Neffen (10 J.) geschenkt. Der ist nun happy glücklich mit seinem "eigenen" Angel-Set. Sollte er sich dem Hobby interessiert widmen, so wie es bis jetzt aussieht, lohnt es sich, ihm nächstes Jahr zum Geburtstag eine "vernünftige" Angel zu schenken.


----------



## Der_Monty (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Ich sehe das genauso wie Axel, Schirm und Filitier-Set kommen mit ab Donnerstag :q 
Warum soll ich mir die Mühe machen, und die selben Sachen bei Ebay ersteigern, wenn ich doch mit der Quittung in der Hand ganz einfach zum Lidl fahren kann, falls mal was sein sollte? 
Ach ja, wo es so eine Liege zum halben Preis gibt würde mich auch interessieren, es sei denn, der Anbieter beginnt mit einem "A" und hört mit "skari" auf :q 

Gruß.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Wo? Weil ich so eine "Billigliege" suche.
> 
> Wenn se hinüber ist fliegt se in den Müll!
> 
> ...




Jo das interessiert mich aber auch!


----------



## Ronen (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



> Wo? Weil ich so eine "Billigliege" suche.
> 
> Wenn se hinüber ist fliegt se in den Müll!



Interessiert mich auch!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Stimmt die Reichweite von 25m der Bissanzeiger ?

Die sehen fast so aus wie die Askari aber dort gibt man 50 m an.

Oder haben diese doch noch eine etwas größere Reichweite ?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Die Liege sieht garnicht mal schlecht aus....


 
für 15 € mehr kriegst du auch die pelzer promo 05 liege...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Also den Räucherofen kann man bedenkenlos kaufen, der ist top.
Nachdem der beim Letzten Angebot vergriffen war, hat nen Kollege denselben aber mit etwas Handeln für 20€ beim Angelhändler ergattert... für 25 gibts den eigentlich überall, wenn man etwas sucht.

Die Liege... wem sie reicht bitte... ich würde aber ne doppelt so teure, über jeden Zweifel erhabene und garantiert saubequeme JRC vorziehen. Denn 70€ sind imo zuviel Geld um sie nach nem halben Jahr wegzuwerfen.

Der Schirm Taugt nicht zu nem wirklichen Regenschauer/Sturm. Ist eher nen leichter Notbehelf im Sommer.

Bei allen anderen Angeboten sollte man wissen, was man tut, ist billigmist imo. Die Ruten für Kiddis gehen noch in Ordnung, zu mehr taugts kaum. 
Die Bissanzeiger hat nen kollege mal zum Ausprobieren gekauft. Bei Regen läuft erst das Batteriefach voll, und dann die komplette Elektronik...

Die Gartenclogs sind aber ideale Karpfenangelschuhe, raus aus dem Schlafsack, und reinschlüpfen. Absolut wasserfest, unkaputtbar.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ronen (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



> Stimmt die Reichweite von 25m der Bissanzeiger ?



Das Interesse an dieser Antwort ist noch da!!!


----------



## Stefan6 (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Wo? Weil ich so eine "Billigliege" suche.
> 
> Wenn se hinüber ist fliegt se in den Müll!
> 
> ...


 
Wo weis ich nicht mehr,hab 39€ bezahlt dafür,no Name Marke.Hat schon so manche Nacht am Vereinssee aushalten müssen.


----------



## bennie (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Packt 10-20€ drauf und holt euch eine von Anaconda #6


----------



## Seebaer (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hallo.....

wenn ich das auf den LIDL - Angebot richtig sehe handelt es sich um eine Zweibeinliege. Kommt mir etwas bescheiden vor.

Würde auch lieber 20.- Euro drauflegen und z.B. mir diese Liege holen.

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s179.pdf

Man(n) kan natürlich auch abwarten bis viele Geschäfte Gartenmöbel billiger verkaufen und sich da eine Liege holen.#c


----------



## Popeye (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> Kann einer was zu den Rod Pod und Bissanzeiger sagen ?


Hallo
Habe die Bissanzeiger und das Rod Pod und bin voll zufrieden damit !!!
Selbst bei dauerregen funktionieren die Bissanzeiger tadellos.

Gruß Lars


----------



## andi177 (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hallo zusammen

Gibt es solche Angebote in Österreich auch.
Sieht nicht schlecht aus das Zeug und einen Schirm brauche ich auch.

mfg Andi


----------



## Rheinboard (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

habe letztes jahr im lidl nen schirm gekauft. zu anfang war ich damit echt zufrieden, aber beim 5ten mal benutzen ging der plötzlich nicht mehr einzufahren. trotz langer versucherei hab ich das auch nicht mehr hingekriegt. fazit: nicht nur billig sondern schlecht


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.....
> 
> wenn ich das auf den LIDL - Angebot richtig sehe handelt es sich um eine Zweibeinliege. Kommt mir etwas bescheiden vor.
> 
> ...


 
und selbst da sage ich: für den selben preis gibt das beim Fisherman´s partner die PELZER liege.
sechsbein, gut stramm "abgepolstert", gut auszurichten auch in "hügeligem" gelände und soooooo bequem...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Rheinboard (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

da würde ich auch eher zu der pelzer variante greifen!!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

na ich werde mir es noch überlegen ob ich mir den ROd Pod zulege.


----------



## detlefb (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> wenn ich das auf den LIDL - Angebot richtig sehe handelt es sich um eine Zweibeinliege.



Dann solltest du besser deine Brille putzen :
...
Höhenausgleich durch 6 variable Teleskopbeine......

Allns Chlor:m


----------



## Seebaer (6. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Dann solltest du besser deine Brille putzen :
> ...
> Höhenausgleich durch 6 variable Teleskopbeine......
> 
> Allns Chlor:m


 
Danke detlef für den *netten* Hinweis


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

hab mir im April auch den Tischräucherofen bei LIDL geholt und bin zufrieden damit#6 
Für den schnellen Räucherfischhunger zwischendurch ,reicht der völlig aus.2Personen werden bei einem Räuchervorgang schon gesättigt,wenn man zb. Aale mit hohen Fettgehalt essen will..|supergri 
in 15 bis 20 Minuten sind die fertig geräuchert#6 

Im Angelladen (Moritz) gibts für 30Euronen auch einen Tischräucherofen.Der ist von ?Cormoran?|kopfkrat glaub ich.
Aber denke der ist genauso gut.


----------



## DjBaumi (7. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hilfe kauf Dir blos nicht das Ding,da bist du mit Banksticks sicher besser bedient.Gibt schon echt gute Pods Namenhafter Hersteller.


----------



## hans albers (7. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

moin..
ich glaub ich werd mir auch den räucherofen ziehen..
der langt genau für eine  gute portion legger
räucherfisch...
hatte letztes mal das dreíbein und n hocker mitgenommen
hält beides noch...

Greetz
hans


----------



## MelaS72 (7. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

habe gesehen, dass die auch ein Buch dabei haben. Kennt einer von euch dieses Buch evtl. schon? Wäre es was für einen Jungangler?


----------



## Ronen (7. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



> habe gesehen, dass die auch ein Buch dabei haben. Kennt einer von euch dieses Buch evtl. schon? Wäre es was für einen Jungangler?



Natürlich, auf jeden fall!

habe mit beim letzten mal auch den Fischatlas und das ABC des Angelns gekauft. beides ordentliche Bücher....vor allem für das Geld!

Auch "der Sportfischer" ist sein geld wert und ist nicht nur was für Jungangler!


----------



## pike1984 (7. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Also ich hab den Schirm schon das ganze Jahr im Einsatz und der hat mir schon oft gute Dienste erwiesen. Weiß gar nicht mehr, ob der beim letzten mal auch schon so spottbillig war. Wenn ja bin ich umso mehr zufrieden|supergri. Mein Kumpel hat den selben und wir hatten bisher keine Probleme damit.:m


----------



## Popeye (7. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



			
				DjBaumi schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe kauf Dir blos nicht das Ding,da bist du mit Banksticks sicher besser bedient.Gibt schon echt gute Pods Namenhafter Hersteller.


Hallo
Welche Pods von Namenhafter Hersteller kanst du den empfehlen ?
Warum helst du von dem Pod nix ?

Gruß Lars


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

das würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Askari hat momentan auch einen im Angebot aber beim Händler in der Nähe wär das schon besser,wegen dem Garantieanspruch


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

ist der Schirm oben knickbar ?


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



Ronen schrieb:


> Natürlich, auf jeden fall!
> 
> habe mit beim letzten mal auch den Fischatlas und das ABC des Angelns gekauft. beides ordentliche Bücher....vor allem für das Geld!
> 
> Auch "der Sportfischer" ist sein geld wert und ist nicht nur was für Jungangler!



danke #6
dann hat unser Lidl morgen mindestens 5 Bücher weniger


----------



## Ronen (9. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



> danke
> dann hat unser Lidl morgen mindestens 5 Bücher weniger



Das war aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. Aber Du wirst sicher nicht enttäuscht sein 


LEUUTTEEEE in 15 Stunden geht der Ansturm los


----------



## Geisbock (9. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Gibt es bei diesen Räucherofen eine beschreibung?
Und kann ich für meinen kleinen bedarf damit gut Forellenräuchern?
Und wie lang dauert es?
Wer hat diesen schon und kann mir Berichten?
Vielen lieben dank für die Infos.#h


----------



## karpfenmick (9. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



Geisbock schrieb:


> Gibt es bei diesen Räucherofen eine beschreibung?
> Und kann ich für meinen kleinen bedarf damit gut Forellenräuchern?
> Und wie lang dauert es?
> Wer hat diesen schon und kann mir Berichten?
> Vielen lieben dank für die Infos.#h


 
Ist im post 39 schon beschrieben.Forellen dauern genau so lange.4 Stück passen gut rein.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Geisbock (9. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Ok habe etwas über Aale gelesen das diese da nach  sehr fett sind, ist es bei Forellen den dan genau so?


----------



## Fenris (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hallo,


ich war heute morgen um 8:05Uhr im Lidl und musste fessttellen das sie nur eine äußerst begrenzte Anzahl des Angelzubehörs hatten.
Es gab nur 2 "rod pods",  zweit Bissanzeigersets und etwas mehr von den anderen Artikeln.
Ich habe mir ein Funkbissanzeigerset zugelegt und möchte die jetzt testen. 
Die erste Begutachtung ergab keine Mängel, die Bissanzeiger sind sogar besser verarbeitet als meine 2 Ultimate Modelle. Natürlich lässt sich so noch kein Rückschluss auf die Eignung am Wasser ziehen. Aber da Lidl sehr kulant ist was Reklamationen betrifft sehe ich kein Problem im Falle das sie nicht ordentlich Funktionieren.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

also ich war auch heute 8.10 Uhr bei Lidl  und Rod Pod,Schirm waren ausverkauft.Nur ein Bissanzeigerset war noch da aber ich bin mir da immer noch sehr unschlüssig bei diesem Set weil es nur solche einfachen Druckknöpfe hat.Sollte mich einer des besseren belehren muss ich natürlich noch mal hin und Glück haben das es noch da ist.
Den Schirm habe ich mir aus einer anderen Filiale schicken lassen.Morgen kann ich den abholen.


----------



## Pannenfischer (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

also ich war heute Morgen auch als einer der Ersten bei Lidl,alle angepriesenen Angelangebote waren nur noch teilweise ,oder überhaupt nicht da.|gr: Das ist aber nichts Neues bei denen,schon oft erlebt.


----------



## Fenris (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> .Nur ein Bissanzeigerset war noch da aber ich bin mir da immer noch sehr unschlüssig bei diesem Set weil es nur solche einfachen Druckknöpfe hat.Sollte mich einer des besseren belehren muss ich natürlich noch mal hin und Glück haben das es noch da ist.


 
Hallo Andreas,

was stört dich denn an den Druckknöpfen? 
In dieser Art sind sie ja heute bei fast allen Bissanzeigern Standart. Ich konnte jedenfalls nichts negatives erkennen.


Gruß
Tobias


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

was ist den bei Askari los ?|uhoh:

Filetiermesserset 

Räucherofen

und das Bissanzeiger Set


----------



## Ulli3D (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Wenn man sich die Bilder ansieht, die Teile sehen genau so aus, wie die bei Lidl.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Ich war heute zwischen 8.00 und 8.45 bei drei Lidl Märkten. Der erste hatte garnichts mehr. beim Dritten konnte ich tatsächlich noch eins von den Bissanzeigersets verhaften. Das ist aber ja bei diesen Billigschlampenmärkten bekannt. Die Anzeiger machen aber auf den ersten einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Tasten sind sicherlich ein Schwachpunkt aber es sind die gleichen wie beim Balzer Sensotec und da kosten einer 40 Euronen. Die Reichweite ist auch OK. Geschenkt für das Geld wenn ihr mich fragt


----------



## Ronen (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Wie man sieht....sie werden ihr Angelzeug imemr wieder los... und es gibt immer sooo viele die schimpfen.

Ich finds gut, dass es solche Aktionen gibt und wünsche all denen, die etwas ergattern konnten, viel Spass damit!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Steht eigentlich auf der Beschreibung der Bissanzeiger drauf das die Wasserfest sind ?  Wenn nicht ist das Zwecks Garantieanspruch nicht so gut.|kopfkrat


----------



## w3azle (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

so schnell ausverkauft....na dann hab b ich ja keine chance mehr wenn ich nachher da bin.....aber mal schauen.....gibt ha haufen märkte hier....   ich find das rod pod gut....  muss man nur sehen wie das mit den schrauben ist

gruß


----------



## USA (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

so hab das filetierset, sieht etwas "billig" aus, ist aber gut....
werde es nacher gleich mal an einer forelle testen


----------



## woelflein (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

ich war um 08.01 uhr bei lidl, wollte mir die liege anschauen, war eine liege da, aber die hatte sich schon ein anderer angler geschnappt, es gab noch ein bissanzeigerset, das habe ich mal mitgenommen, war noch ein schirm da, eine rute ( 6m ) , parr kleinteile und die bücher.
die habe dan in einer anderen filiale angerufen, und mir eine liege reserviert, kann ich heute abend noch abholen.

hat jemand die liege schon, und was über die qualität und verarbeitung sagen, lohnt es sich die liege zu holen ?


----------



## esox_105 (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Vor einigen Wochen, gabs bei Lidl schon mal Angelzubehör. Damals waren die Sachen aber nicht so schnell ausverkauft. Ich denke mal, daß es sich bei diesen Angeboten diesmal nur bis auf die Liege, den die ist neu im Angebot, um Lagerrestbestände handelt.


----------



## Der_Monty (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hallo,

also ich wa vorhin, so kurz vor 10 Uhr im LIDL und konnte mir noch einen Schirm und das Filitier-Set unter den Nagel reißen.
Nun gut, also die Messer sind nicht wirklich scharf und die Waage, die dabei lag geht auch recht schwerfällig.
Schirm muss ich nochmal testen, aber zum Glück regnet es heute ja (noch) nicht  
Alles andere habe ich erst einmal liegen lassen, die Zubehörboxen sahen nicht wirklich vielversprechend aus. Falls ein Bordie so eine Box mitgenommen hat, bitte mal urteilen, vielleicht hole ich mir die dann doch noch :m 

Gruß.


----------



## Fenris (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich auf der Beschreibung der Bissanzeiger drauf das die Wasserfest sind ? Wenn nicht ist das Zwecks Garantieanspruch nicht so gut.|kopfkrat


 

Hallo Andreas,

ja in der beiliegenden Beschreibung steht das sie "wetterfest" sein sollen. Aber im allgemeinen ist es den Lidl Mitarbeiten völlig egal weswegen man reklamiert.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Also ich war heute um halb 12 bei Lidl , und da war von allem noch mindestens 2-3 Teile da .
Hab mir den Räucherofen geholt , der wird dann morgen erstmal getestet =)


----------



## w3azle (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

ja bei uns war alles weg bis auf ne zubehörbox.... schade eigentlich aber wer weiß wozu es gut war 

geld gespart


----------



## MissZander (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Also verstehe gar nicht das ihr für denn müll da geld ausgebt wenn ihr bei ASKARI euch mal die angebote der woche anschaut und dann die sachen bei lidl werdet ihr euch wundern liege,rod pod,funkbissanzeiger ,Schirm, messer set, und räucherofen glaube die wollen damit zeigen das nicht nur aldi und lidl solche angebote abliefern können !! Ob die sachen bei ASKARI nun besser sind behaupte ich nicht nur billiger finde ich nur ein TIPP am rande !


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Naja aber bei Askari kommt dann auch wieder Porto dazu , und wenn man dann doch mal die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen will hat mans bei Lidl auch um einiges leichter ...


----------



## woelflein (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

hallo,
die askari angebote habe ich auch gesehen, aber ich möchte eine liege, muss nicht unbedingt eine jrc sein, ok, die liege von askari ist 10 euro billiger, aber ich bestelle bei askari nie mehr was wo "salmo" draufsteht, damit habe ich noch keine guten erfahrungen gemacht, die liege von lidl, kann ich mir anschauen, evtl. vor dem fernseher mal paar stunden probeliegen und wenn es was daran auszusetzen gibt, bring ich sie zurück und bekomme mein geld wieder.


----------



## Ronen (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



> Also verstehe gar nicht das ihr für denn müll da geld ausgebt wenn ihr bei ASKARI euch mal die angebote der woche anschaut und dann die sachen bei lidl werdet ihr euch wundern liege,rod pod,funkbissanzeiger ,Schirm, messer set, und räucherofen



ob Müll oder nicht soll zwar jeder selber merken aber Du hast recht. Die aktuellen ANgebote von Askari beinhalten genau das Sortiment von denen heute so viele enttäuscht waren es nicht bekommen zu haben . 

und das sogar noch preiswerter .

Defizit bei Askari sind ja wirklich die Wartezeiten, die Versandkosten und die Qualität....obwohl dies , wie auch bei den lidl angeboten, sicher ein kompromiss ist den man aufgrund des geringen preises hinnehmen muss!


----------



## Bechtangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

...in HRO ist auch nicht mehr all zu viel zu holen...meine freundin hatte von mir den auftrag so ne zubehörbox zu kaufen, aber da war um 13uhr nix mehr da...was auffällt, bei euch sind die liegen alle weg und bei uns sind wohl noch 3 (oder 4) da...liegt vielleicht daran, das wir an der ostsee uns selten hinlegen zum angeln *grins* lol

mfg bechtangler


----------



## fishking79 (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich wa vorhin, so kurz vor 10 Uhr im LIDL und konnte mir noch einen Schirm und das Filitier-Set unter den Nagel reißen.
> Nun gut, also die Messer sind nicht wirklich scharf und die Waage, die dabei lag geht auch recht schwerfällig.
> ...


 




moin!
hab mir die box mit dem blei und die wirbel/stopper box geholt!
das blei ist schlecht verarbeitet,scharfe kanten usw.!werd mir eine pfeile schnappen und das ganze mal abrunden!  
                         fazit:
              zum aalangeln in gewässern mit ästen usw. am grund reicht es
              alle mal! so ein blei zu verlieren ist nicht so tragisch!


die box mit den stoppern usw. hab ich mir mitgenommen, weil die mir beim letzten mal ausgegangen sind!sind garnicht sooo schlecht meine ich!
bei den gummistoppern ist auch gleich eine perle mit aufgezogen!
die wirbel sehen eigentlich auch gut aus!hab die einzelnen packungen noch nicht geöffnet!
die stahlvorfächer hätten sie sich schenken können! zu dick/zu auffällig/zu starr!
                           fazit:
                 wohl zu gebrauchen!die qualität der einzelnen teile
                 wird sich dann spätesten am wasser zeigen!


          !!!!PRÜFT DIE SACHEN GENAU!!!!!

GRUß
         FISHKING79                         :m


----------



## argon08 (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

hat den keiner die liege gekauft bzw angeschaut??
hab letzte woche die anaconda gekauft und mich würde einfach mal die quali von den(lidl) interessieren


----------



## Grill-Bill (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hallo,

da wie wir hier wieder sehen bei LIDL regelmäßig Werbeware nur in unausreichender Stückzahl oder garnicht vorhanden sind, empfehle ich euch allen euch bei der LIDL-Zentrale zu beschweren. Diese Beschwerden, per email oder telefonisch, werden fast immer mit Gutscheinen zwischen 25 und 50 Euro "wiedergutgemacht". Also wer einen weiteren Weg hatte oder sich dermaßen darüber geärgert hat sollte das mal versuchen, bei einem Bekannten von mir  hat  das schon mehrmals funktioniert.


----------



## Pfandpirat (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

@Grill-Bill

Das ist ja ein genialer Tip!

Natürlich ist Werbeware immer in kleinen Mengen vorhanden. Das ist branchenunabhängig überall so und auch wirtschaftlich sinnvoll.

Aber:

Die Kulanz eines Unternehmens auszunutzen ist das Eine - einen regelrechten Ratschlag im Board daraus zu machen das Andere.


----------



## shass30 (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

hallo,

ich kaufe eigentlich bei discountern keine angelgeräte mehr und schon gar keine schirme. den schirm konnte ich schon beim ersten mal angeln wegwerfen. eine windbö am strand, und zack waren zwei enden, wo der überzug dran ist weg. außerdem ist das ganze gestänge viel zu weich. die ruten sind teleskopruten, einfach mist. von dem zubehörkasten konnte man nicht mal die hälfte gebrauchen, das einzig gute sind die messer und der räucherkasten. die bißanzeiger funktieren leider im dauerregen nicht mehr, habe die damals schon gekauft und getestet. gibt einen dauerton. toll. also ich rate jedem richtigem angler ab, angelzubehör dort zu kaufen.über die liege kann ich leider nichts sagen, weil sie zum ersten mal erst da war.


----------



## Grill-Bill (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hallo Pfandpirat!

Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht brauchen wir uns nicht darüber zu streiten, aber:

Wenn Ware beworben wird muß diese auch mindestens 1 mal vorhanden sein und da das hier ein Verbraucher und kein Händlerforum ist, wird ja man wohl andere Verbraucher auf Ihre Rechte bzw. Möglichkeiten hinweisen dürfen.

Und da es nichts neues ist das bei LIDL verschiedene Werbewaren garnicht vorrätig sind, kann man ruhig den Tip weitergeben und so vielleicht indirekt eine bessere Werbepräsenz seitens LIDL zu erreichen.

Ich arbeite selbst schon 8 Jahre im Handel und weiß das es nicht einfach ist eine Werbepräsenz sicherzustellen, aber bei manchen (LIDL) entwickelt sich Werbung immer mehr zur "Bauernfängerei" da wie schon erwähnt, die Präsenz sehr oft nicht vorhanden ist.

Die Kulanz ist ja "freiwillig" wie das Wort "Kulanz" ja schon in sich trägt, also bemerkt ja die Firma scheinbar das was falsch gelaufen ist und entschuldigt sich mit einem Gutschein beim Kunden für die nicht vorhandene Werbeware. Wo wir selbst im Privatleben so viele Vorschriften und Regeln befolgen müßen können wir so eine "freiwillige" Entschädigung ruhig annehmen oder anfragen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Also wie gesagt ich hab die Bissanzeiger auch und bin damit zufrieden bei mir haben sie keine Probleme gemacht. Im Gegensatz zu dem 10 € Teureren den ich mir beim Händler gekauft hab der war nachm 2 mal benutzen kaputt ...

Das Teleruten für den preis für nen ernsthaften Angler nicht geeignet sind (obwohl z.B. als Aalrute etc. taugen die ebstimmt auch was) dürfte klar sein .

Aber beim richtigen Händler liegt auich genug Schrott im Regal ...


----------



## shass30 (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt ich hab die Bissanzeiger auch und bin damit zufrieden bei mir haben sie keine Probleme gemacht. Im Gegensatz zu dem 10 € Teureren den ich mir beim Händler gekauft hab der war nachm 2 mal benutzen kaputt ...
> 
> Das Teleruten für den preis für nen ernsthaften Angler nicht geeignet sind (obwohl z.B. als Aalrute etc. taugen die ebstimmt auch was) dürfte klar sein .
> 
> Aber beim richtigen Händler liegt auich genug Schrott im Regal ...


 

die bißanzeiger waren nicht genug, wenn man sie getrocknet hat, funtionierten sie ja wieder. nur ist es nervig, mitten in der nacht einen dauerton zu haben. im regen zu den ruten und dann geht dieser bißanzeiger nicht. wozu habe ich dann diese technik? eine defekte oder unzuverlässige technik ist mist. sicherlich geht auch irgendwann etwas kaputt. aber sie müssen zumindest wasserdicht sein, oder?
das beim richtigen händler schrott rumliegt, keine frage. nur dort habe ich die auswahl,oder?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Die Auswahl hast du bei lidl auch , kaufen oder nicht kaufen !
Wer z.B. öfter auf Karpfen Ansitzt wird sich sicherlich auch qualitativ hochwertigere Bissanzeiger holen .
Für jemanden wie mich der ein oder zwei mal im Monat für n paar Stunden auf Karpfen fischt sind die 10 € Teile perfekt ...

Gleiches gilt auch für die Angeln ... vor 10 Jahren als jungangler hätt ich mich über ne Telerute + Rolle für den Preis gefreut !


----------



## shass30 (10. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Die Auswahl hast du bei lidl auch , kaufen oder nicht kaufen !
> Wer z.B. öfter auf Karpfen Ansitzt wird sich sicherlich auch qualitativ hochwertigere Bissanzeiger holen .
> Für jemanden wie mich der ein oder zwei mal im Monat für n paar Stunden auf Karpfen fischt sind die 10 € Teile perfekt ...
> 
> Gleiches gilt auch für die Angeln ... vor 10 Jahren als jungangler hätt ich mich über ne Telerute + Rolle für den Preis gefreut !


 
sicherlich hast du recht, also kaufe ich bei lidl lieber wurst und käse statt angelgeräte.
aber ich bin der meinung das qualitativ höherwertige sachen auch länger halten, das heißt das man am ende das gleiche geld ausgegeben hat. und ein 30 pfund karpfen drillt sich an einer karpfenrute und richtiger karpfenschnur sicherlich anders und besser und das vertrauen in das "bessere " angelgeschirr ist für mich dann halt entscheidener. aber jedem das seine.
schließlich muß auch lidl wie aldi ihre sáchen loswerden.


----------



## Ulli3D (11. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Irgendwo sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Lidl will sicherlich nicht den richtigen Angelgeschäften Konkurrenz machen. Es sind "Einsteigerartikel", die Ruten z. B. für Leute, die mal Urlaub in einem Nachbarland machen und dort mal einen Wurm baden wollen. Wenn es ernsthaft wird mit der Angelei, dann kommen auch andere Gerätschaften ins Haus. 

Das Rodpod von gesten macht einen guten Eindruck und ist auch soweit hochstellbar, dass es am Rhein benutzt werden kann. 

Der Funk-Bißanzeigerset (4 Stück) macht auf den ersten Blick einen recht guten Eindruck und laut Beschreibung ist er sogar wasserdicht, mit Ausnahme des Batteriefaches.

Obwohl ich der Verfechter von Qualitätsmessern bin hab ich mir auch noch den Set Filettiermesser geholt. Statt der erwarteten "Schwabbelklingen" fand ich Messer mit stabilem Rücken. Wie gut die Schnitthaltigkeit ist wird sich noch zeigen aber ein Wetzstahl oder eine Wetzkeramik ist auch bei guten Messern erforderlich, man muss unter Umständen nur seltener mal abziehen.

Bei den Kleinteileboxen kann man auch nicht viel verkehrt machen. Die Knicklichter halten die ganze Nacht, mehr brauch ich nicht denn tagsüber ist es hell. Boxen in der Art kosten beim Dealer leer auch schon 1,50 €.

Ab Montag gibt's dann bei Aldi Süd wieder Angelzeug und ich werde mir noch eine Rutentasche holen, wir haben schon 2 im Gebrauch und die sind OK, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass meine Tasche immer überfüllt ist mit Ruten und Rollen, Rutenhaltern, Kescher, Kleinkram, ...


----------



## woelflein (11. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



argon08 schrieb:


> hat den keiner die liege gekauft bzw angeschaut??
> hab letzte woche die anaconda gekauft und mich würde einfach mal die quali von den(lidl) interessieren



hallo,
ich habe die liege, wiegt 9.9 kilo, ist recht bequem soweit ich das beurteilen kann ( habe keinen vergleich ), aber ich bringe die liege wieder zurück, habe heute früh gesehen, das sich schon die nähte auflösen.


----------



## melis (11. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Das Tuch vom Schrim ist aus Polyester. Und solche Schirme kosten meist nur um die 10€. Es sollte schon mindestens Nylon sein.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hab mir den Messerkoffer geholt. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen und das für 6,99 Euro! Ist echt nen Witz, das ist bald schon das Klappmesser mit nen Haufen Teilen dran wert.
Nur dieser Plastikkoffer stinkt ungemein nach Kunststoff. |supergri


----------



## Veit (11. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also mit den Bissanzeigern von Lidl die es letztes mal gab bin ich echt zufrieden , schade das es die diesmal nur in dem 5 teiligen Set gibt , ich bräucht eigentlich noch nen 3. ...
> Und das 3 Bein hatte ich sogar schon zum Brandungsangeln im Einsatz und es lebt auch noch ...


Geht mir ganz genauso! Selbst bei mehrstündigem Dauerregen haben die Bissanzeiger bei mir noch einwandfrei funktioniert und auch die Batterie musste ich noch nicht einmal auswechseln.
Das Dreibein hatte ich sehr oft im Einsatz und es gibt absolut nix dran zu meckern.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (11. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt ich hab die Bissanzeiger auch und bin damit zufrieden bei mir haben sie keine Probleme gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cepycarp (16. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hallo Leute!Habe die Funk Bißanzeiger 4 tage in Belgien bei Dauerregen und super starker Wind getestet und dei funktionieren super.habe selber die Delkim txi aber manchmal hatte ich funk störungen warum weiß ich nicht aber egal.
Die Delkims ,fox oder Carpsounder kosten zwischen 500-750€,set,für das geld kann ich mir 16 sets von Lidl holen und habe par Jahre ruhe.für das geld kann man nichts falsch machen.was glaubt ihr was die Nahmen Bißanzeiger in herstellung kosten ?nicht mehr wie die von Lidl.nur das man für name par 100€mehr bezalt.|kopfkrat;+:g


----------



## Holger F. (16. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Moin,

bin auch gerade vom Fischen zurück.
2 Tage Dauerregen und die Bissanzeiger haben sauber
ihren Dienst getan.:q 

Auch auf der Liege habe ich einwandfrei gelegen.

Es muss nicht immer das teuerste sein.
Wenn es nicht mehr geht, ab in die Tonne
für den Preis.#6 

Gruß Holger


----------



## bennie (16. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



cepycarp schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!Habe die Funk Bißanzeiger 4 tage in Belgien bei Dauerregen und super starker Wind getestet und dei funktionieren super.habe selber die Delkim txi aber manchmal hatte ich funk störungen warum weiß ich nicht aber egal.
> Die Delkims ,fox oder Carpsounder kosten zwischen 500-750€,set,für das geld kann ich mir 16 sets von Lidl holen und habe par Jahre ruhe.für das geld kann man nichts falsch machen.was glaubt ihr was die Nahmen Bißanzeiger in herstellung kosten ?nicht mehr wie die von Lidl.nur das man für name par 100€mehr bezalt.|kopfkrat;+:g


 
Delkims halten auch nen paar Jahre


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

hi bennie, wer sagt denn, daß die lidl- teile nicht jahre halten?! nimm nur mal an, 2 jahre pro set, dann sind das bei 16 sets zum selben preis 32 jahre, so lange halten die delkims nicht.


----------



## andi177 (16. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*

Hallo

Ich war am 11.8. zufällig in Deutschland und dachte mir, wenn ich schon mal da bin gehe ich zum Lidl.
Nach einigen Berichten von euch, wo am 10.8. in der Früh schon fast nichts mehr da war, hatte ich Zweifel das ich noch was bekommen würde.
Aber es war noch einiges da.
2 - 3 Liegen, 3 Rod Pod´s und einiges an Kleinteilboxen.
Ich hab mir ein Rod Pod, ein Haakensortiment und das Set mit Waage, Entschupper usw. genommen.
Also die Haaken sehen bis auf die Drillingshaaken nicht so schlecht aus.
Das andere Set ist auch nicht schlecht, ist zwar nichts besonderes, aber ich kommte einiges brauchen und die Waage alleine kostet bei Hiki schon etwas mehr als das ganze Set.
Und das Rod Pod habe ich am Montag den ganzen Tag am See getestet.
Ist sicher die 50.- wert.
Und wenn nicht, bekommt man es um den Preis sicher auch leicht wieder bei uns weg.

http://img75.*ih.us/img75/6710/dscf0017kd7.jpg

http://img109.*ih.us/img109/2796/dscf0018ix5.jpg

mfg Andi


----------



## donlotis (16. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



andi177 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich war am 11.8. zufällig in Deutschland und dachte mir, wenn ich schon mal da bin gehe ich zum Lidl.





Hallo, so hat jeder seine Prioritäten...|uhoh:

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Raisingwulf (16. August 2006)

*AW: LIDL Angebote ab dem 10.08*



Grill-Bill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wie wir hier wieder sehen bei LIDL regelmäßig Werbeware nur in unausreichender Stückzahl oder garnicht vorhanden sind, empfehle ich euch allen euch bei der LIDL-Zentrale zu beschweren. Diese Beschwerden, per email oder telefonisch, werden fast immer mit Gutscheinen zwischen 25 und 50 Euro "wiedergutgemacht". Also wer einen weiteren Weg hatte oder sich dermaßen darüber geärgert hat sollte das mal versuchen, bei einem Bekannten von mir hat das schon mehrmals funktioniert.


 
Hallo Grill-Bill,

super Tipp, mach das mal bei Frankonia, die haben 600 beworbene Artikel überhaupt nicht auf Lager weil sie die vom Hersteller nicht bekommen.

mfg

Raisingwulf


----------

